# Trial Lake Area and Brookies!



## Greenguy88 (Sep 7, 2007)

My brother, bro-in-law, and some friends headed up to the Trial Lake area this weekend to go hiking and get some brookies! We stayed at Lost Creek campground, Trial was still closed. The area is pretty wet, and there are still some good snow drifts we came upon while hiking. Dont feel like writing details so we'll skip to the best part!























































We also fished Trial and Lost Lake from toons/tubes and slammed em, but they were all planters, non picture worthy. Its great to be up high again!


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

That's refreshing to see. Thanks for the report. You say Trial was still closed? Odd.

At least you found some pretty brook trout. Good job.


----------



## Greenguy88 (Sep 7, 2007)

Trial campground was closed... the lake was open and the drive to fishermans access is open, I watched some guys in trucks knock through the drifts to help open it up! _(O)_


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

My kind of guys. 8) 

GLAD TO HEAR IT!!!


----------



## Poo Pie (Nov 23, 2007)

Looks like a great time indeed. Which one are you?


----------



## RJ-Max4 (Sep 11, 2007)

Great report Greenguy88, nice looking Brookies.


----------



## Guns and Flies (Nov 7, 2007)

Looking good Green, gotta love those mountain lakes. When I see those pictures of the mountain lakes/streams it kills me to not be there right now. We have our trip planned for the Unitas and I am looking forward to enjoying some of those fish you have in those pics. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Good to see the pics, looks like you got some sun. Funny how this year is about 1 month behind schedule. Hopefully winter isn't a month a head of schedule otherwise it will be a really short season in the high country!


----------



## Greenguy88 (Sep 7, 2007)

Poo Pie said:


> Looks like a great time indeed. Which one are you?


Im the one in all the pics but the first... my neck was getting burned so I threw the bandana over to get the migrant worker effect! _(O)_


----------



## hunterfisher (Sep 14, 2007)

Thank you thank you thank you for the update. I've been wanting to get up there so bad.


----------



## tap (Jun 27, 2008)

Greenguy88 said:


> Trial campground was closed... the lake was open and the drive to fishermans access is open, I watched some guys in trucks knock through the drifts to help open it up! _(O)_


I thought the last bit of the road to the parking lot looked pretty freshly opened up on Saturday!


----------



## Poo Pie (Nov 23, 2007)

Greenguy88 said:


> Poo Pie said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like a great time indeed. Which one are you?
> ...


Right on, I'll be sure to say hello if we ever run into each other.


----------



## firemanroot (Dec 10, 2007)

Those are good looking Brookies. Nice job.


----------



## stevo1 (Sep 13, 2007)

Nice  Will head up this weekend, God I love the early season brookies....gas @ 4.00+ might be a few Wasatch front one tank warriors like me up there.. I will fishing Dads bamboo!


----------

